# Animation at Its Funniest



## Mertex

How about posting your funny animated pictures here:


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Who said girls can't parallel park?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

Ronald McDonald is pissed-off!
Maybe she went to Buger King?


----------



## Wyld Kard

I think alot of women would love to have a toilet like this one.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vAObB6wSnE]Funny wedding videos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Who said girls can't parallel park?



fuckin mad skills


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said girls can't parallel park?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin mad skills
Click to expand...


Notice the boy's surprised look?


----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Derideo_Te

Ragnar said:


>




 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] just so you don't miss this one!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Bloodrock44

Mertex said:


>



So that's how they get flat.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's how they get flat.
Click to expand...


I guess if you puncture them!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>




So cute!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

It's like a little security guard for boobs!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFVdIDVEcEQ]How to Insert a Tampon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cZqRzHnI8s]Avatar vs. Black Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## hangover

Wow! Over 42 thousand posts in three years. Some women sure have a lot to say.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzHJn01RNi8]Funny animated pictures collection by igala.net 020 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZODeU-xwd2s]the funny pic slideshow 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


>





Too cute!

 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute!
> 
> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




i know...... i love it!


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>



The one on the right looks like Snicklefritz (when a kitten) and the one on the left looks like Dolly, now!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## hangover

I was looking for funny pics, but this I just had to share.....women do talk, don't they.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_HwuE1Vu5E]Guide to Masturbation for Girls and Women - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/e5ea53c64d/trees-that-look-like-genitals


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

She's such a good shot, isn't she?


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epjrWjo9ZMY]Blind date fart in the car (HQ) the original! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

Yep!  It's totaled!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Mertex

westwall said:


>



 That snowman looks like ET!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJQSfhLXdVc]Hilary Clinton Farts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

First jiggle the right,
 then jiggle the left, 
then repeat the process.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

Pretty cool!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

Cha cha cha!


----------



## Mertex

Now that's the way to treat a friend.


----------



## Darkwind

Wildcard said:


> I think alot of women would love to have a toilet like this one.


That is seriously disturbing......


Where can I get one?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Derideo_Te

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=l-7IV2qryiQ]the elegant gentleman's guide to knife fighting - animations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right looks like Snicklefritz (when a kitten) and the one on the left looks like Dolly, now!
Click to expand...


Okay, tell me the truth. I can take it ...

Does anyone else see only one cat?


----------



## Mertex

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right looks like Snicklefritz (when a kitten) and the one on the left looks like Dolly, now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, tell me the truth. I can take it ...
> 
> Does anyone else see only one cat?
Click to expand...


Yep!  In that picture there is only one cat....in the picture I was responding to - there were two cats!


----------



## Connery




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Impenitent

Porky Pig

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/u3EuQQ_NJiM?autoplay=1]Porky Pig Uncensored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## hangover




----------



## April




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex

QuickHitCurepon said:


>




Damn, looks like he got him in the nose!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

http://now.msn.com/watch-this-cat-leap-to-safety-from-raging-apartment-fire


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


>




That's probably my cat!


----------



## paperview




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex

QuickHitCurepon said:


>




That must have been some ride for that deer/bobcat, or whatever that was!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Mertex said:


>



Man builds elevator used and operated by his cat - Mobile Magazine

I would like to get one of those for my dog, Muffin, while living here on the third floor. When the video came out, I think it was named a Cat-a-Lift. I don't know if I could make a leash that long though and one that wouldn't snag. Good thing dogs do not understand how free cats really be. Considering how jealous dogs act around cats sometimes, maybe they do know. Dogs are getting real smart nowadays, and they are bound to find out more about _those_ cats. Muffin is life the roadrunner sometimes when she sees a cat. I guess I am going to see a dire showdown.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k]Slippin' Into Darkness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard

Toilet-paper designed for women.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

It blinks!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

He's feeling much better now!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>




this one is too funny.......


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## pacer




----------



## pacer

This is a spiders' nest.


----------



## Mertex

pacer said:


> This is a spiders' nest.




Ewwwww.....that gives me the creeps......I've seen those for real.....


----------



## pacer

I never saw a sniders nest 'til now.  It _is_ a little creepy.


----------



## Darkwind

Wildcard said:


>


I hate you.


----------



## pacer

Live squid dinner...


----------



## Wyld Kard

Poor Bambi!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## pacer




----------



## pacer




----------



## Wyld Kard

How Superman & Batman work out.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex

drifter said:


>





Awwww, what a lover...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## pacer




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mr. H.

To me this is funny. And I'm a Yes fan!

The guy has produced some bombs...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Mr. H. said:


> To me this is funny. And I'm a Yes fan!
> 
> The guy has produced some bombs...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6E0utor4G0




I'm not getting the animation....is it working?  All I hear is the music....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Capstone

Mertex said:


> Who said girls can't parallel park?



LLLLLike a glove. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhYE3LmuhCo]Ace Ventura - "Like a glove" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Don't mess with the cow....*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard

Batman grabs some batboob.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Wildcard said:


>




That would make a neat avatar....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mr. H.

Daddy 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard

Mertex said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make a neat avatar....
Click to expand...


Now that you mention it, it would be cool as an avatar.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene

I don't know why this is funny.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


>


this one gives me chills.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------

